# some newby drawings (pic heavy)



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

first time drawing see how u like them














































hope you enjoyed


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Whoah! You call that newby? Those are awesome! I can't draw that good! Keep it up, I'm sure a lot of people would like to have their bettas drawn if you are interested in doing it!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Awww I can't see the pictures... Can you try uploading them again?


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

here they are hope u can see them my first time drawing bettas


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

can they bee seen now


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes and they are very pretty!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would LOVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEE one of my fishies, that is no newbie art, also i could see the first pics of them


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

ohh ok good tsuki's pic was up to but idk where it went... and thanks for the compliments it the first time i do this


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it dosen't appear to look like first time ;]


----------

